# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  Australian Killifish scene

## KillieOrCory

Hi all,

Scott asked so here is a brief what is going on with killies in the land of Oz  :Laughing:  

Australia has Aphyosemion, Epiplatys and Aplocheilus genera on their allowable import list, any other genera is not allowed in. Fundulopanchax, Chromaphyosemion, Cellopanchax, Scriptaphyosemion etc are all allowed in since they were under (and still by some people) the Aphyosemion genus not long ago.

So no annuals for us unfortuanetly. 

Apart from my list of species I posted in another post, there are a few others around the traps; like

Aphyos:
bivittatum, striatum, deltaensis, filamontosus

Epis:
dageti, hildegarde, fasciolatus, annulatus

Aplos:
lineatus, dayi, panchax, blockii or parvus (we are having a debate about that one!)

Annuals:
whitei

I am hoping that I'll be able to locate another 15 species that is not mentioned up there. There must be a few nothos and old cynolebias out there.

I myself at some stage had N.foerschi, rubripinnis, korthaouse, sp. Lake Vic, rachovii
and nigripinnis, belotti, constansciae, magnificus


In the past 12 months we had imports of gardneri, amieti, Ep.bifasciatus, Ep.hildegarde, striatum, australe etc. 

So the trick is to hang on to what comes in, if we find out about the fish before they disapear from wholesalers!!!

The main reason why I am letting the whole wide world know what I have and how I am going with them is to get some more people interested in killies down here and maybe get some more people out of the woodwork as well. 

Of the 13 species I have, I am breeding 11 of them at the moment; ie. have fertile eggs and developing fry.

As for having the same bloodline since the 50's that Scott mentioned. I have no possibility of verifying this but as an example the biateniatum we have here in Canberra is the same bloodline we had for the last 15 years and I maintained the striatums I lost last year for 9 years. Luckly a friend here is still going strong with them.

We also have a few Rivulus around as well.


That's a snapshot of the Australian scene; as seen from my isolated location in Canberra.

Cheers,

Serkan

----------

